# MEN I need to know your take on this



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

Would you ever consider being in a relationship with a women you come to learn they did the following in the past: 

1. Sleep with their teacher who they knew is in a relationship and has a steady girlfriend..for over 5 months and admitted it was just for sex and lonliness

2. Sleep with a cop she met and have sex with him in a hotel the first time you see him after they met. she finds out after she had sex that he has a "on and off girlfriend" and was still willing to have see and have sex with him in the future.

if yes or no, why?


----------



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

Anyone there?


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

not a serious one, no.

it sounds like shes in for casual relationships, and maybe not ready for serious ones.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

How long ago in her past? Is she ashamed of these things? Proud of them?

Any long-term faithful relationships to contradict these behaviors?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dino Bravo said:


> Would you ever consider being in a relationship with a women you come to learn they did the following in the past:
> 
> 1. Sleep with their teacher who they knew is in a relationship and has a steady girlfriend..for over 5 months and admitted it was just for sex and lonliness
> 
> ...


Have you ever slept with someone who was in a relationship with someone else?

Have you ever slept with someone who you were not committed to just for the sex and companionship?

Have you ever selpt with someone on the first 3 times you've seen them?

And on/off girlfriend is not a committed relationship. Have you ever slept with someone who was not in a committed relationship?

Just checking.


----------



## viggling (Apr 27, 2012)

after what i have been through .. no .. but as a booty call or just friends with benifits yeah why not .. 

it also matters when she had those relationships .. if its been 5-10 years then maybe she has changed and would be worth the investment in a relationship


----------



## MadeInMichigan (May 8, 2012)

Dude....really?


----------



## Nro (Jul 10, 2012)

that's a lot of baggage but to each their own. just make sure to be safe and temper expectations.
personally, i wouldn't purse a relationship because there are plenty of fish in the sea with less baggage.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

People do crazy and wild things in their past... It really wouldn't bother me how casual your sexual relationships of the past were, as long as you're serious about a future....
Now, if she showed a track record of her own infidelity in a committed relationships then, the answer is no...


----------



## MindOverMatter (Jul 1, 2012)

I would need to know how old she was when she did these things, and how old she is now. Youth makes idiots out of geniuses, as the saying goes...


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

How long ago? How young was she? 

I went through a man-ho stage in college, and did my share of stupid things with a lot of women. That was a long time ago, and now I've been faithful to my W for 20 years.


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

Let me ask you this...what if YOU did this and your the girl found out....would YOU want her to still date YOU if you feel you arent the same person as in the past?


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

Whenever someone asks "men I need your opinion", it must be a lady 

Well, if you describe yourself here, don't worry about anyone yet. Instead go find out what is it in you that made you do all of it, and did you get out of it.

If the answer is no, don't pursuit anything before you work on yourself!


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

I seem to get the vibe that the poster is a lady that is having some issues of self confidence and needs men to answer this honestly. 

So i'll do my part. 



> 1. Sleep with their teacher who they knew is in a relationship and has a steady girlfriend..for over 5 months and admitted it was just for sex and lonliness


Sounds like this person was pretty young when she did this. It's really important to know if she still thinks that's ok. For me, for my world view, it's extremely selfish to be the other woman. Specially when it's only for sex. If it's only that, then why not go for someone without a partner? Either she is just lying to herself or she is selfish. First is better than the later.



> 2. Sleep with a cop she met and have sex with him in a hotel the first time you see him after they met. she finds out after she had sex that he has a "on and off girlfriend" and was still willing to have see and have sex with him in the future.


It seems, if we are talking about the same person, that she has very loose morals and is, to put it bluntly, an easy lay. Perfect for a booty call. 

But the question is:



> Would you ever consider being in a relationship with a women you come to learn they did the following in the past


If i would consider being in a relationship with such a woman (i'm presuming a serious romantic relationship)? I could consider it, if she had enough qualities to offset the fact that she seems to have severe morality flaws (not talking about the sleeping around with men, but doing so knowing that these men were in relationships). I consider women with this behavior to be high risk material. If she is ok with doing those things she probably won't think twice about cheating on the poor schmuck who allows himself to have feelings for her. 

So, to sum it up, she better have some seriously redeeming qualities for sure. 100% honest answer, no politically correct crap intended.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone who sleeps with cops is a deal breaker.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

No I wouldn't stick with her. Especially since she continued to sext with the cop for months and deny doing it to you.

Every person has inside a set of values they use to make their decisions, and choosing to have sex with someone is a big decision. It's a very personal act of opening you body up to another person for that persons pleasure. The people they choose to have sex with and under what conditions also reflects a lot about them.

In your post the person doesn't apply any high standards to the people she has sex with. She willing accepts a teacher as a partner. The teacher was clearly a person of very low morals otherwise he wouldn't be cheating, and he wouldn't be sleeping with a student. So in this case her standard for who was worthy to have sex with are horrible.

The cop thing also shows this. She met him when he wrote her a ticket, and the next time they meet it's in a hotel room. The cop is showing what kind of scum bag he is by even going along with such a meetup. Oh, and it turns out he is a cheater too.

So the core here is that she actually accepts such human trash as sex partners. You can tell a lot about a person by who they choose as friends. Well that goes 10x more for who they choose as sex partners.

This woman has trashy standards for who is worthy to have sex with her. 

Now look at yourself - do you feel like you deserve to be in same company of men as these other guys or are you way better than them? 

I think you are actually way above these scumbags. The problem is she likes these trash bag types, she's attracted to them obviously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Dino Bravo said:


> Would you ever consider being in a relationship...
> if yes or no, why?


This girl is what is known as a "pump and dump." Wear your rubbers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

"Pump and dump" ... gads


If the op uses her, he's no better than she is.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Definitely not relationship material OP. There's something incredibly off-putting for me when a girl sleeps with her teacher, total turn off, cheating aside.


----------



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> How long ago in her past? Is she ashamed of these things? Proud of them?
> 
> Any long-term faithful relationships to contradict these behaviors?


Teacher last quarter of 2011...Cop just in March 

She says she is not proud but by her msgs after her fling with the cop made it seem like she wsa still game. Until I picked up my Audi with her... she cut him off stopped replying to his msgs etc

I've heard from her she lost her vriginity at 18... met boyfriend and dated for 8 years until breaking up last year April 2011. She says that she was "fiercly loyal"


----------



## Dino Bravo (Mar 10, 2011)

This all happened when she was 28 to 29...in other words this past yr


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I've done things in the past that would make your heads spin...but I've grown up, and I no longer behave that way. I've had some cringe-worthy moments in life, that's for sure. And in no way am I proud of those moments! Some, I'm downright ashamed of.

The OPs indiscretions don't sound any worse than the way any other single person behaves. IMHO, get all that out of your system before settling down and getting married.


----------



## lifeisnotsogood (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes. As long as when we date she doesn't have sex with anyone but me. I'm sure you're no angel either. At least she told you what she has done in her past.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I wouldn't be in a committed relationship with her, no.

But if she is clean (STD free) and not some stalker psycho chick...I'd maybe bang her as a FWB once in a while. 

As for the kind of guys a woman has done...cops...teachers? A d*ck is a d*ck. Who cares? I would be more concerned if her past partners had STDs. That would be the big question.


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Anyone who sleeps with cops is a deal breaker.


why???


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> No I wouldn't stick with her. Especially since she continued to sext with the cop for months and deny doing it to you.
> 
> *Every person has inside a set of values they use to make their decisions, and choosing to have sex with someone is a big decision. It's a very personal act of opening you body up to another person for that persons pleasure. The people they choose to have sex with and under what conditions also reflects a lot about them.*
> 
> ...




:iagree::iagree::iagree:

A woman like that is not worth your time,effort and money.
It is cheaper to hire an escort.
I have read the Op's original story and this woman has put you through a number of " fitness tests" and you have failed every one.
She has ABSOLUTELY no respect for you.
But you have a soft spot in your heart for her.
Remember your past experience,don't be a doormat.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> No I wouldn't stick with her. Especially since she continued to sext with the cop for months and deny doing it to you.
> 
> Every person has inside a set of values they use to make their decisions, and choosing to have sex with someone is a big decision. It's a very personal act of opening you body up to another person for that persons pleasure. The people they choose to have sex with and under what conditions also reflects a lot about them.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------

